# removable insulation front door?



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Frankly, I'd replace the door with a new fiberglass door unit for about $300. It's a pretty quick job, and you'll get a great seal. 

Short of that, try adding weather stripping and a new sweep. You don't need insulation as much as you need to stop air infiltration.


----------



## mikehende (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a sweep on the bottom of the door but it's the other 3 sides which need to be taken care of, thing is, I don't understand how to use the weather stripping since the door will need to be opened at any time?


----------



## Kingfisher (Nov 19, 2007)

weather stripping still lets you use the door. Go buy a pack and follow the directions it easy:yes:


----------



## mikehende (Nov 28, 2007)

I have 2 types of weather stripping here, Foam [which is out I guess] and other, a tape roll which can only be used to seal the space between 2 surfaces? I don't see how this would work around the 3 sides of the door? Or are you talking about a different type of stripping?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

mikehende said:


> I have 2 types of weather stripping here, Foam [which is out I guess] and other, a tape roll which can only be used to seal the space between 2 surfaces? I don't see how this would work around the 3 sides of the door? Or are you talking about a different type of stripping?


Do a search of door weatherstrippiing on the Web and do some reading and get familiar with the options. Then go to a lumber yard or a Big Box store and ask for advice. They will have the products on hand for you to see and ask questions about.
The most effective and long lasting retrofit door weatherstripping is the stop molding with the compression seal that sits against the door. You need to be able to measure, have a saw and use a hammer and nails.
Ron


----------



## Concordseeker (Aug 5, 2007)

You don't tape the door closed, you tape flat on the inside openings so the tape faces the door rim. The door is still operable although it might stick a little.


----------

